# Harperbury Asylum - A Quick Stroll In May 2012



## abel101 (Jul 14, 2012)

Harperbury again, I know I know...
I wont bore you all with the history of this place, so dont worry. I visited here with UE-OMJ back in may.
I kind of wanted to go back at somestage, an do the parts I never got round to doing, due
to the asbestos team clearing out the rest, but due to alot of circumstances out of my control
I have not yet been back.

So anyway here is some shots I took at Harperbury, it was a pleasent walk around and if I remember rightly a football game was going on, as we casually tried not to break our ankles or slip down the stairs.
Im sure like many others, this broke many explorers asylum virginty...so I am not alone here.
I hope to go back one day, before its all gone and forgotten.




389263_10150814398143425_2009914033_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




578003_10150814741513425_1616437317_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




577187_10150815268333425_745588179_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




564980_10150815280863425_1355597220_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




550224_10150814400843425_393287430_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




546393_10150814793938425_116435219_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




545849_10150814830333425_1602851828_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




544848_10150814402308425_91088726_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




542043_10150814814693425_1291458449_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




541974_10150815249278425_1174702020_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




542076_10150814394948425_1689665486_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




485684_10150814428578425_1892173807_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




319863_10150814778163425_1406964696_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




319849_10150814955843425_1740388664_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




148975_10150815271998425_254509968_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




36576_10150814945038425_801337019_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




294993_10150815210613425_162455210_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




305566_10150814595218425_764786322_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




399032_10150815153163425_436320896_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




556229_10150815283533425_195973425_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr

We decided to put our feet up at the end and catch up on the football game taking place


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice pictures looks like you had a good mooch about , Thanks for sharing .


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice on - back in the good oly days when it wasnt actually raining every day and we could sit on the sofa without getting soaked


----------



## steve2109 (Jul 14, 2012)

Don't mention the rain !


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 14, 2012)

Bloody hell, that place looks worse than Whittingham!  Fab pics as usual, thanks


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 14, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> Bloody hell, that place looks worse than Whittingham!  Fab pics as usual, thanks



And that was months ago - you should see it now


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 15, 2012)

Cant imagine there is much left now? great photos.


----------



## abel101 (Jul 15, 2012)

cheers mate, well the asbestos team was in there in May, so who knows whats left, probably with all the rain and such, more ceilings and roofs have collapsed by now.
thanks for the comment as always


----------



## sonyes (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice pics, but what a state, looks proper trashed!!! Shame really!


----------



## abel101 (Jul 15, 2012)

it was very trashed, but now its probably even more a wreck, still some good things to see when you look for them though


----------



## sonyes (Jul 15, 2012)

abel101 said:


> it was very trashed, but now its probably even more a wreck, still some good things to see when you look for them though



Yet to do an asylum, wanted to get one under my belt for ages!! Needs to be done!


----------



## abel101 (Jul 15, 2012)

this was my first and only one since, i have a few in mind soonish


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 22, 2012)

thanks for sharing, i missed out on that one never got around to it, i think works well under way not much left so good for you for gettin there!


----------



## abel101 (Jul 24, 2012)

I still need to go back and finish, just hope by the time I do its still standing..... :S

Cheers mate


----------

